# Pixel Bar



## Grug (9 Décembre 2008)

Un petit jeu graphique très simple (beaucoup plus simple qu'il n'y parait).





​ 

L'illustration ci dessus représente une vue isométrique _(1)_ au pixel_(2)_ du bar Macgè.

*Créez* des éléments, des personnages (sur cette première image, les personnages sont récupères sur le fil des smileys des piliers du bar) pour compléter l'image.
Ces éléments sont liés au bar, ils représentent des sujets (autour de tables par exemple), des personnages du bar, des moments du bar&#8230;
Bref : aménagez le Bar ! 

*Telechargez* le fichier source : bar.tiff


Faites votre élément(s) sur un nouveau calque (un calque par élément), nommez le, publiez une image jpg sur ce fil, ainsi qu'un lien du fichier source modifié. (en .tiff) (vous pouvez aussi juste déplacer, dupliquez certains éléments et les modifier)  

Si ça vous parait trop compliqué, faites juste un élément *au pixel et à l'échelle*, publiez le ici, je me chargerais de l'intégrer à l'image 

les éléments genre meubles doivent être en perspective isométrique _(1)_(un calque contenant une grille isométrique est dans le fichier) les personnages non.

Pour travailler :
- Photoshop, Gimp ou n'importe quel logiciel gérant les calques et les pixels&#8230;

- Essayer, afin de garder une cohérence graphique, de faire les éléments avec un contour au pixel noir.
- outils : crayon, pas de lissage pour le texte etc.

L'image fait 640 pixels par 640 pixels, quand il n'y aura plus de place&#8230; il suffira de rajouter des pixels sur le coté. 




_(1) : La perspective isométrique est une méthode de représentation du volume
(vue du dessus) dans laquelle les trois directions de l&#8217;espace sont représentées avec la
même importance, les objets gardent une taille mesurable dans toutes les directions.
- Ce qui est parallèle reste parallèle.
- Ce qui est vertical reste vertical.
- Il n&#8217;y a pas d&#8217;horizontales._


_(2) Pixel art_


----------



## Lamégère (9 Décembre 2008)

Me suis arrêtée à "faites juste un élément"... 

J'ai peur pour l'intégration...


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Me suis arrêtée à "faites juste un élément"...
> 
> J'ai peur pour l'intégration...


Ben faut pas, faut essayer au moins.  





​ 

*Telechargez* le fichier source : bar.tiff


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2008)

eboy : une petite référence pour aider (pas faire peur, on peut faire plus simple 

l'idée c'est de passer 5 ou 10 mn à *créer* un élément en rapport avec le bar macgé, ça peut etre un meuble, un panneau, un perso, mais spécialement pour cette image.

merci de ne pas recuperer d'element sur le net


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

L'idée est vraiment sympa 

Bon, comme je suis une brêle absolue en graphisme-photoshop-et-affiliés, je serais un spectre invisible dans ce bar graphique...


(Et hop, je m'inscris au fil, car il me semble prometteur...)


----------



## Lamégère (9 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Ben faut pas, faut essayer au moins.



Finalement c'est assez proche d'où je pensais me placer mais j'ai du mal à me dépatouiller avec les calques...
 Bref j'essais de faire mieux pour la prochaine fois


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)

Heuuuu, je peux peut être rejoindre Lamégère??? 

Suis trop nulle, j'y comprends rien...






 Par contre, j'ai pas de jambes... je pourrais quand même sortir de la fosse pour boire un coup?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2008)

Finalement, en cherchant toute la nuit, j'ai trouver comment rentrer dans le bar et m'accouder au comptoir...


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

Grug, tu as oublié le cachot et la salle de repos des modos !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Grug, tu as oublié le cachot et la salle de repos des modos !!!!!



Vla déjà le cachot ! Après "ascenseur pour l'échafaud", "ascenseur pour les cachots" ! 




Pour les modifs suivantes, l'original est là !

Désolé pour la sagesse, je n'ai pas trouvé son ".tif" 

Edit : Mince j'avais pas vu que le JPG gardait la grille, je rectifie dès que possible !

EDIT bis : Ça y est plus de grille !


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Décembre 2008)

Pascal, veux-tu bien nous refaire un dessin propre, sans la grille, avec la sagesse, et tout itou. Feignasse, va. Jean-foutre ! Plat du pied ! Saltimbanque à la noix de cajou !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pascal, veux-tu bien nous refaire un dessin propre, sans la grille



C'est fait ! 



l'écrieur a dit:


> , avec la sagesse, et tout itou



Peux pas, elle a oublié cette règle essentielle 



Grug a dit:


> publiez une image jpg sur ce fil, *ainsi qu'un lien du fichier source modifié. (en .tiff)*





l'écrieur a dit:


> . Feignasse, va. Jean-foutre ! Plat du pied ! Saltimbanque à la noix de cajou !



La flatterie ne te mènera à rien avec moi !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2008)

Fichier tiff...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2008)

Est-ce parce que j'ai crié sans honte mon amour pour les Bangles que tu m'as dessiné marchant comme un égyptien?


----------



## NED (10 Décembre 2008)

Lé tout blanc ton lien Oliv ?
Ya rien dessus?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Lé tout blanc ton lien Oliv ?
> Ya rien dessus?



Pas chez moi, y a tout dessus, même la grille !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de le réenregistrer une seconde fois: le fichier s'affichait en blanc dans Safari en effet... mais tout était là à l'ouverture dans Photoshop. Bizarre.

Bon, à vous de jouer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

Désolé, mais je ne peux pas héberger autrement qu'avec ImageShack...
J'ai gardé le fichier en TIFF... Si quelqu'un veut se dévouer...






*EN ATTENDANT ; 
J'ORGANISE UNE MANIF
À L'ENTRÉE!
SUIVEZ-MOI!!!!*


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Désolé, mais je ne peux pas héberger autrement qu'avec ImageShack...
> J'ai gardé le fichier en TIFF... Si quelqu'un veut se dévouer...



Hmmm... On appelle ça un nioub habituellement.   Pis y manque des trucs... :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hmmm... On appelle ça un nioub habituellement.   Pis y manque des trucs... :modo:



On t'a déjà dit que ta page était blanche, museau d'tanche!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On t'a déjà dit que ta page était blanche, museau d'tanche!



Je te l'accorde, ça ne marche pas dans Paint. 

Le fichier en tiff, est là, donc. Fonctionnel.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça marche pas dans Paint.



Mais quelle tête de noeud celui-là... 

J'ai tout fait avac toshop, enregistré en TIFF et tout et tout... Tu vas pas me chier une pendule à 13 coups si Imageshack me le comprime en png, non?!!? 
Si t'as encore des évanouissements en regardant le résultat, tu te sors les pouces de l'ionf' et tu fais le ménage comme tu l'entends...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le fichier en tiff, est là, donc. Fonctionnel.



Ça me fait chier et j'ai plus envie, là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2008)

*





la version tiff 
*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, au moins y'en a qui bossent sans la ramener outre mesure... Pas comme certains Suisses à grande bouche... 


 Tibo


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Un petit jeu graphique très simple (beaucoup plus simple qu'il n'y parait).





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *(J'y arrive pas) Ça commence à me les rider, ce jeu à la con...*





 
Y'a quand même des détails qui ne trompent pas....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Y'a quand même des détails qui ne trompent pas....



Ouais... Ta connerie redondante...


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Ta connerie redondante...



Tu peux la voir ? Pourtant, elle est en TIFF...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu peux la voir ? Pourtant, elle est en TIFF...



Oui, certes... Et je te dis pas le nombre de calques...


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2008)

image légèrement agrandie 






*Telechargez* le fichier source : bar.tiff


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2008)

derrière le comptoir je suis, yeah merci


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

la fosse aux nioube se rempli pas vite!! Moi qui pensais pouvoir les escalader pour me tirer de là, c'est foutu!
Saleté de nioube!

PS: éventuellement PATOCHMAN, vu qu'il s'en tire apparement super bien ne pourrait-il pas me faire une échelle?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

Compte là dessus


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

On sait jamis, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

Compte là dessus


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

Ben oui les nioubes comptent toujours sur les anciens pour les aider... Ils aiment tellement ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

Compte là dessus


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

C'est vrai quoi un forum d'entraide, dégoulinant d'amour et de bons sentiments, on se croirait presque dans la petite maison dans la prairie....:love:
Tous trop gentils!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tous trop gentils!!


Ne me fais pas regretter mes largesses...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ne me fais pas regretter mes largesses...


 gourmande vas


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ne me fais pas regretter mes largesses...


:love:


Sindanárië a dit:


> gourmande vas


Démasquée!


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2008)

Alors, y'a personnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne???


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2008)

J'ai rajouté quelques personnages&#8230;
Si l'intégration à l'image vous parait trop compliquée ou trop lourde, je vous rappelle que vous pouvez juste publier dans ce fil l'élément (votre avatar redessiné pour s'adapter au style, un élément du bar, ou la représentation d'un truc qui se passe au bar etc.) que vous souhaitez voir intégré à cet image, un Gentil Membre maîtrisant photoshop&#8482; se chargera bien de l'intégrer, . (par contre c'est ce GM qui decidera d'où le placer dans l'image. 


Vu que C'est bientôt Noël, ça serait bien que quelqu'un se dévoue pour le sapin. 






*Telechargez* le fichier source : bar.tiff


----------



## dool (13 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Vu que C'est bientôt Noël, ça serait bien que quelqu'un se dévoue pour le sapin.



Je vais penser à m'occuper des boules ...


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

je propose un coin pipi. et (si tu arrive a me mettre a une table je veux bien mais je suis une tanche en graphisme. mais je n'arrive pas a le mettre en lien grrr


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

je crois que j'ai réussis ici pour les prochains

si vous voulez retouchez se que j'ai fait allez y je crois que le mur est trop grand et que mes dessin son tous moche.

(et je cherche toujours une personne pour me mettre avec un thé a une table).


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2008)

Ca s'rait possib' de me coller a l'entrée de la cave ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Le surveillant général vient de prendre place sur son siège haut, ses jumelles en bandouillère : fin de la récré 




Le premier qui fait un pas de travers, sa majesté sévit !   

Pour la suite, c'est ici !


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2008)

*Telechargez* le fichier source : bar.tiff


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

elle sont bien mieux t'es chiotte . t'a raison bon je vais pouvoir aller faire une petit pipi moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Fais gaffe, t'as pas mis de lourde, aux cagouinces, et il y a les filles, là


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

s'est pas la première qu'elle verrons. (ni la dernière)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> c'est pas la première qu'elle verront. (ni la dernière)



ça dépend qui...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Ouais. Tout à fait&#8230; mamyblue, par exemple, à mon avis, elle est en butée, là&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> s'est pas la première qu'elle verrons. (ni la dernière)



Oui, mais là, tu prends le problème à l'envers, en général, c'est la situation inverse, qu'elles n'aiment pas


----------



## toys (19 Décembre 2008)

donc faut que j'enlève les caméras aussi :sniff:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2008)

​
Bar en tiff 

Petit cadeau


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2008)

trop fort !


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2008)

:love:

Et Backcat n'est plus ubiquiste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Et Backcat n'est plus ubiquiste.



Il ne l'était pas, mais là, il n'est carrément plus là (le sourire carnassier sur la chaise haute, c'est Amok par Poildep (merci aux smileys des piliers du bar de chez Spyro, au passage )) ! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2008)

C'est une chaise haute, pas un déambulateur c'est ce qui m'a trompé


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> trop fort !


vu qu'il traîne au bar, on peut le remettre


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> vu qu'il traîne au bar, on peut le remettre



L'erreur est réparée, BackCat est revenu :rose: Voir page 3 

PS : merci


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2008)

et pour le fichier s'estici


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2008)

Mais c'est qu'il y prend goût, not'toys &#8230; Un futur graphiste qui s'ignore ?


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais c'est qu'il y prend goût, not'toys &#8230; Un futur graphiste qui s'ignore ?



merci 

j'ai galerre comme un fou j'ai du y passer 2 heures facile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

J'aime beaucoup mon petit bonnet de Noël, mais si une âme généreuse pouvait me faire aller boire un verre avec Patoch', je suis preneur!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Si vous tenez vraiment à ce que je figure sur ce fichier, j'aimerais autant que vous me mettiez à ma place : sur le plongeoir de la salle de ban. C'est finalement un endroit que j'affectionne tout particulièrement&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup mon petit bonnet de Noël, mais si une âme généreuse pouvait me faire aller boire un verre avec Patoch', je suis preneur!



Fais gaffe quand même, il boit des trucs pas nets l'insulaire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup mon petit bonnet de Noël, mais si une âme généreuse pouvait me faire aller boire un verre avec Patoch', je suis preneur!





BackCat a dit:


> Si vous tenez vraiment à ce que je figure sur ce fichier, j'aimerais autant que vous me mettiez à ma place : sur le plongeoir de la salle de ban. C'est finalement un endroit que j'affectionne tout particulièrement



Bon, ben j'ai essayé, mais impossible de faire suivre vos bonnets, même par couper/coller, je ne trouve pas comment Tibo à fait pour les ancrer sur le fond. Faudra attendre un(e) vrai(e) pro de toshop  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

même problème avec le bonnet.
C'est pour ça que j'ai posé la question...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2008)

Version Tiff


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est une chaise haute, pas un déambulateur c'est ce qui m'a trompé



Dit-il, du haut de ses moins de 2000 messages !!!!! J'exige qu'il soit placé dans la fosse aux bannis !


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

Poil au...

=>[]


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...
> 
> =>[]



Tu peux faire le malin, toi ! Si ce n'est pas fait dans les plus brefs délais, dites adieu a ce fil !!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (23 Décembre 2008)

Qui va pousser la chaise du maître nageur super modérateur violet afin qu'il tombe de son trône ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qui va pousser la chaise du maître nageur super modérateur violet afin qu'il tombe de son trône ?



Ah pourquoi ; c'est La Moque, le clébard rasqueux en slip sur la chaise?...




Hmmmmmpffffff...





*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
*


----------



## mado (24 Décembre 2008)

Pas de cendars ? Pas de pailles ? Pfff, drôle de bar..

Remarque, je me demande ce qu'il y avait dans les verres pour nous faire monter sur les tables..


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas de cendars ? Pas de pailles ? Pfff, drôle de bar..



Même le distrib de préservatifs, ils l'ont oublié !


----------



## Bassman (24 Décembre 2008)

Le distributeur de préservatif est dans la Salle des modérateurs P77


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Le distributeur de préservatif est dans la Salle des modérateurs P77


Pour vous grimper d'ssus ?!...


----------



## Bassman (24 Décembre 2008)

Non, c'est pour les utilisatrices de macgé, elles sont toutes fan de notre corps.


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour vous grimper d'ssus ?!...





Bassman a dit:


> Non, c'est pour les utilisatrices de macgé, elles sont toutes fan de notre corps.



Les deux sont valables.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Le distributeur de préservatif est dans la Salle des modérateurs P77



Je parlais pas des préservatifs "spécial modos" avec tête de mickey et tout, mais des capotes ordinaires pour que sonny ne se chope pas une saloperie au cours de ses "tombé de futal"


----------



## iNannoussa (27 Décembre 2008)

J'aimerai y accéder moi aussi mais j'hésite.. je me demande ou est ce que vous me metteriez moi..  la pauvre gentille inconnue


----------



## toys (27 Décembre 2008)

j'ai retrouvé des bouteille de champ. je vous remonte sa de ma cave dès que possible.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> ... je me demande ou est ce que vous me metteriez moi..  la pauvre gentille inconnue



Naaaan, c'est pas possible Thérèse ; tu cherches, là...


----------



## Bassman (27 Décembre 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> je me demande ou est ce que vous me metteriez moi..  la pauvre gentille inconnue



Tout dépend si y'a option beurre ou pas et ou rayure sur le casque :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout dépend si y'a option beurre ou pas et ou rayure sur le casque :love:



Hééééé voilàààà, ma petite INamoussa... Ce que je craignais est arrivé! :mouais: 

Les cochons sont dans le maïs!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce que je *craignais* est arrivé! :mouais:



Là, Patoche, tu vois, tu mettait "ce que je prévoyais", ben t'étais ach'ment plus crédible


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Décembre 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> J'aimerai y accéder moi aussi mais j'hésite.. je me demande ou est ce que vous me metteriez moi..  la pauvre gentille inconnue



Mais non, il ne faut pas les écouter, ces malveillants, ces individus plus ou moins louches, à l'allure un peu criminelle, voire animés de mauvaises intentions, et, pire, de mauvaises attentions

Tu seras bien accueillie

J'y veillerai


----------



## iNannoussa (27 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais non, il ne faut pas les écouter, ces malveillants, ces individus plus ou moins louches, à l'allure un peu criminelle, voire animés de mauvaises intentions, et, pire, de mauvaises attentions
> 
> Tu seras bien accueillie
> 
> J'y veillerai



Oh c'est gentil ! Comme tu as l'air la plus getille de tous, je vais oser te demander de mettre mon avatar ( là où je serai à l'abri des méchants)  par ce que je ne sais pas comment faire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

Foutez-la à la cave  On la rend après&#8230;

Promis&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dit-il, du haut de ses moins de 2000 messages !!!!! J'exige qu'il soit placé dans la fosse aux bannis !



Comme quoi l'expérience ne vient pas forcément avec l'ancienneté. Tu crois encore que c'est la quantité qui prime ? :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme quoi l'expérience ne vient pas forcément avec l'ancienneté. Tu crois encore que c'est la quantité qui prime ? :bebe:



La quantité ? Peut-être pas, mais penses tu que ça soit bien prudent de le taquiner comme ça ? La couleur de ton pseudo montre que tu n'es pas immunisé contre les effets secondaires que ça pourrait éventuellement te faire subir, tu sais


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme quoi l'expérience ne vient pas forcément avec l'ancienneté. Tu crois encore que c'est la quantité qui prime ? :bebe:



Je ne voudrais pas verser dans une analyse des jeux de rapports de force du tissu social macgéen volant à la hauteur d'un avion terroriste au dessus de Manhattan, mais il règne au sein de ce tripot le même type d'oligarchie hiérarchisée qu'au sein d'un restaurant McDonald's... L'autorité morale se mesure à l'aune du nombre de message/statut de membre et autres dates d'inscription dans la communauté...  

Quel belle forme de patriarcat, où les nioubes insolents ou stupides ( dont je suis parfois... mais m'en fous, j'assume, société-tu-m'auras-pas-comme-disait-le-poète... ) se voient projetés au fond de la fosse infernale pour rejoindre leurs congénères afin de se battre pour les quelques miettes de considération magnanime que les grands pontes leur lancent de si haut...


----------



## benjamin (28 Décembre 2008)

Et dire qu'avec plus de 4000 messages, tu aurais été le roi de ces lieux... il y a six ans.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et dire qu'avec plus de 4000 messages, tu aurais été le roi de ces lieux... il y a six ans.



Hélas, le seul endroit où je puisse encore exercer une autorité de monarque, c'est le local poubelles du bar. 



_Et encore..._


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas verser dans une analyse des jeux de rapports de force du tissu social macgéen volant à la hauteur d'un avion terroriste au dessus de Manhattan, mais il règne au sein de ce tripot le même type d'oligarchie hiérarchisée qu'au sein d'un restaurant McDonald's... L'autorité morale se mesure à l'aune du nombre de message/statut de membre et autres dates d'inscription dans la communauté...
> 
> Quel belle forme de patriarcat, où les nioubes insolents ou stupides ( dont je suis parfois... mais m'en fous, j'assume, société-tu-m'auras-pas-comme-disait-le-poète... ) se voient projetés au fond de la fosse infernale pour rejoindre leurs congénères afin de se battre pour les quelques miettes de considération magnanime que les grands pontes leur lancent de si haut...


Le fichier est en libre accès, et tu es libre de modifier ta place dans l'image, de rajouter des éléments etc.


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Le fichier est en libre accès, et tu es libre de modifier ta place dans l'image, de rajouter des éléments etc.



Hélas, mes connaissances en manipulation d'images numérique ne me permettent pas, je pense, de procéder à une telle manipulations :rose:


Enfin je vais essayer, on verra.

Après, si quelqu'un se sent de me rajouter aux alentours de la fosse, qu'il le fasse ( à la condition que je sois pas cul-nul  )


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Hélas, mes connaissances en manipulation d'images numérique ne me permettent pas, je pense, de procéder à une telle manipulations :rose:
> 
> 
> Enfin je vais essayer, on verra.
> ...



cul nul sa doit être possible. 

non je déconne j'ai mon champ a finir de dessiner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> à la condition que je sois pas cul-nul





toys a dit:


> cul nul sa doit être possible.



Oui, par exemple, Danielle gilbert, ben elle avait a un cul nul (mais elle le montraite pas à tout le monde, elle)


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2008)

Woops... J'a tapé une lettre de trop :rose:


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, par exemple, Danielle gilbert, ben elle avait a un cul nul (mais elle le montraite pas à tout le monde, elle)


moi je pensait faire bien alors.

la prochaine foi s'il vous plais poster vos fautes en rouge ou en gras comme sa je ne le refait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

Si seulement&#8230;


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2008)

qu'es tu veux on est pas tous des puis de science. 

des bouteilles ici

si une personne peut les incorporé au dessin (quand je le fait je casse les animations)

merci si vous trouver mieux comme champ n'hésité pas.


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2008)

Ben dis donc, pour la variété des consos, on repassera  


Allez, Carafe-glaçons pour tout l'monde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ben dis donc, pour la variété des consos, on repassera
> 
> 
> Allez, Carafe-glaçons pour tout l'monde !



Ben  Attends, on parle du bar, là, pas du "bar des modos", les autres bouteilles c'est au bar des modos, qu'elles sont


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2008)

ok je vais essayer de te faire un pack de jus de fruit (en même temps je boit pas d'alcool dons se serais pas mal )


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Attends, on parle du bar, là, pas du "bar des modos", les autres bouteilles c'est au bar des modos, qu'elles sont



Ah d'accord ! C'est donc là où sont les grands crus de Bourgogne, type Romanée-Conti, Tâche, Richebourg, Clos-Vougeot, Montrachet

(heu, dis moi, P77, tu ne voudrais pas appuyer ma candidature à un poste de modo)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2008)

Bar tiff


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci d'avoir pensé à me donner à boire Tibo !


Santé bonheur, santé bonne humeur à toutes et à tous


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Décembre 2008)

Pinaise, qu'est ce que j'vais me mettre!!! Merci!:love:


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2009)

je veux pas faire le rabat joie mais ; VAS QUI VAS PASSER LE BALLAIS ICI SA COMMENCE A ËTRE GRAVE LE BORDEL.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> je veux pas faire le rabat joie mais ; VAS QUI VAS PASSER LE BALLAIS ICI SA COMMENCE A ËTRE GRAVE LE BORDEL.



Ben  T'as pas reçu le MP ? On a tiré au sort, c'est toi qui t'y colle !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2009)

Y'a pas de vomi du coté de la fosse à nioube? C'est un fake.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2009)

Personne dans le lit ? C'est un fake.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2009)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Personne dans le lit ? C'est un fake.



Ah, mais tu viens quand tu veux ! :love:


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2009)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Personne dans le lit ? C'est un fake.



Pourtant c'est l'heure de tirer les rois non maintenant ?


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pourtant c'est l'heure de tirer les rois non maintenant ?








hey s'est qui qui a une belle couronne de ROI. 

la suite ici


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pourtant c'est l'heure de tirer les rois non maintenant ?


On peut choisir les reines ?!.... :rose: :love: :rose:


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

Repartons sur le fichier complet, à vous d'ajouter les couronnes, galettes et tirages divers&#8230;






bar.tiff


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Repartons sur le fichier complet, à vous d'ajouter les couronnes, galettes et tirages divers
> 
> bar.tiff



Oups... Erreur 404 pour le fichier .zip


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oups... Erreur 404 pour le fichier .zip


Réparé


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2009)

J'veux bien me faire tirer comme un roi :love:


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'veux bien me faire tirer comme un roi :love:


Un roi d'Angleterre ? 
No problemo, la question est : par qui ?


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'veux bien me faire tirer comme un roi :love:



facile facile !


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'veux bien me faire tirer comme un roi :love:



Ta fève est-elle en porcelaine véritable? 

Facile, facile!... Oui et alors?!


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2009)

Y'a plus rien à boire !


----------



## NED (6 Janvier 2009)

Hello,
Bon j'ai mis ma trombine c'est Grug qui va mettre en ligne, chui une tanche pour ca moué...alors je fais les cafés.









bar.tiff


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2009)

bar.tiff


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2009)

bar.tif


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

poildep a dit:


> *Suis pas au bar mais je regarde parfois à l'intérieur*http://www.poildepete.net/img/bar012.tif.zip



Mince, j'ai failli pas te reconnaître, sans ton abat-jour !


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, j'ai failli pas te reconnaître, sans ton abat-jour !



Et en plus, tu trouves pas qu'il a un drôle d'air? Qu'est ce qu'il attend caché comme ça, hein?:mouais:


----------



## dool (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai pas forcément tout suivi mais quelqu'un peux m'expliquer ce que sont ces formes rosâtres et oblongues sur le bar ???


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2009)

dool a dit:


> J'ai pas forcément tout suivi mais quelqu'un peux m'expliquer ce que sont ces formes rosâtres et oblongues sur le bar ???



Je crois que c'est un téléphone !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> Je crois que c'est un téléphone !



Un téléphone rose :affraid: Que fait la police? :hein:


----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2009)

poildep a dit:


> *Suis pas au bar mais je regarde parfois à l'intérieur*



Pas con ça, mais ça va rapidement encombrer la cage d'escalier


----------



## katelijn (8 Janvier 2009)

dool a dit:


> J'ai pas forcément tout suivi mais quelqu'un peux m'expliquer ce que sont ces formes rosâtres et oblongues sur le bar ???





NED a dit:


> Je crois que c'est un téléphone !




Ou l'ectoplasme de gouzitruc et estomak


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

Ayé, je me suis ajouté ! Mais forcément, vous me voyez pas !


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Ayé, je me suis ajouté ! Mais forcément, vous me voyez pas !



Ah, donc, tu es le _Deus ex machina_ du bar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah, donc, tu es le _Deus ex machina_ du bar



Ouais...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Janvier 2009)

Rennes is back ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Rennes is back ?




Ça on le saurait en lorgnant nos commentaires et nos MP... Faut voir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça on le saurait en lorgnant nos commentaires et nos MP... Faut voir...



En tout cas, si c'est lui, il a déménagé ! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, si c'est lui, il a déménagé ! :mouais:



Ah... Il aurait enfin décidé de partir de chez maman ?... 


Sinon, c'est pas bien ça, de lorgner les IP et de profiter de son pouvoir de modérateur...


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça on le saurait en lorgnant nos commentaires et nos MP... Faut voir...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, si c'est lui, il a déménagé ! :mouais:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Il aurait enfin décidé de partir de chez maman ?...
> 
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas bien ça, de lorgner les IP et de profiter de son pouvoir de modérateur...



Là, vous me décevez, me confondre avec ce triste et malfaisant individu ! :mouais:

Faut-il en déduire qu'il ne s'est toujours pas lassé de ses réapparitions fétides et périodiques ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, c'est pas bien ça, de lorgner les IP et de profiter de son pouvoir de modérateur...



Je ne profite pas, j'use, nuance 

Sinon, je m'avise que finalement le fait que tu sois homme d'expérience nous rapproche un peu plus &#8230; En nous fournissant un point commun inattendu 



Kam et léon a dit:


> Là, vous me décevez, me confondre avec ce triste et malfaisant individu ! :mouais:



Pour ma part, je vais attendre et voir, avant de me faire une opinion définitive


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

De toutes façons, en dessous de 1000 posts, et encore, après examen, tout posteur n'est qu'un résidu de sous-produit gastrique dans ce bar.
15 posts et il est déjà arrivé, lui&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Là, vous me décevez, me confondre avec ce triste et malfaisant individu ! :mouais:
> 
> Faut-il en déduire qu'il ne s'est toujours pas lassé de ses réapparitions fétides et périodiques ?



"Déduire" ! 

Mais non, c'est "induire" qu'il fallait dire

Alors, je t'explique : rennesman n'est pas du tout une théorie ou une hypothèse dont tu pourrais conclure des propositions pertinentes, exprimables en termes logico-mathémathiques dans un système donné et circonscrit par des règles valables uniquement dans le dit système

rennesman est un phénomène surprenant, en général uniquement pour le nioube. 
Mais qui pousse aussi les Anciens, pourtant habitués à ses incursions saisonnières, à se demander, par jeu, dans leurs moments de désoeuvrements espiègles, si c'est lui qui revient, et pourquoi.


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2009)

J'en connais un autre de phénomène surprenant...


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "Déduire" !
> 
> Mais non, c'est "induire" qu'il fallait dire
> 
> ...



Te fatigue pas, j'ai beaucoup lu, si j'ai peu posté ici entre 2006 et 2007, et même si je n'étais pas là pour l'épisode originel, j'ai pu, dans cette période, suivre deux ou trois de ses avatars, et me faire une idée assez précise de ses tenants, et de ses absences d'aboutissants. Je supposais seulement que depuis le temps, il aurait fini par se lasser de son petit jeu saumâtre.


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> De toutes façons, en dessous de 1000 posts, et encore, après examen, tout posteur n'est qu'un résidu de sous-produit gastrique dans ce bar.
> 15 posts et il est déjà arrivé, lui&#8230;



*Dans la fosse, dans la fosse !*
(pouce baissé vers le bas, à la manière des grands spectacles des arènes romaines)


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2009)

il se passe rien ici ou quoi?
 pas une teuf a faire pas un anniv ni un tournois de bellotte?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> il se passe rien ici ou quoi?
> pas une teuf a faire pas un anniv ni un tournois de bellotte?



Mais si, on fête le retour ici de deux des plus sympathiques piliers de notre bar, trop longtemps absents :love:



La suite ici !


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, on fête le retour ici de deux des plus sympathiques piliers de notre bar, trop longtemps absents :love:



:rose: Merci merci :rose:

J'aime bien ton interprétation, on voit bien qui porte la culotte dans notre couple


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2009)

Hop, m'y voilà avec une petite bière  :love: 






La suite


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2009)

La suite...


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, on fête le retour ici de deux des plus sympathiques piliers de notre bar, trop longtemps absents :love:
> 
> La suite ici !





... Je vais rosir.... :rose:

Merci pour ce nouveau bocal...
Température de l'eau excellente, goût légérement malté et très chouette vue sur le Bar 


1000 ByzouX et tant pis pour la culotte!


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2009)

fichier tiff


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2009)

Pour la suite !


----------

